# 350D Shooting in B&W and Sepia



## Guinness (Feb 22, 2006)

I took a few RAW photo's last night in B&W and Sepia with the 350D, to be honest it's the first time i've taken it out of auto mode since I had it :blushing: . But when I opened the photo's in PS Elements 4.0 they were in colour???

I know I can convert them to B&W or Sepia but I took them like that so I hopefuly I wouldn't have too.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 22, 2006)

Raw files are always in color.

If you want the camera to output a b&w image, then set it for Jpeg or Raw + Jpeg.

However, it's very easy to convert them...and it gives you control of the process.  If you don't want control over the image, the you might as well not shoot in RAW...heck, you might as well use a cheap $200 camera.  

I don't mean to sound harsh, but using a DSLR and shooting in RAW...is all about having control over your image.  The fact that shooting in B&W is even an option on this type of camera...is perplexing to me.


----------



## doenoe (Feb 22, 2006)

you can shoot B&W and sepia with the 350D? i got one and i never knew it could do that. Gotta read the manual sometime i guess.


----------



## Guinness (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeh, I only read the manual the other night. In the menu if you go into tab 2 at the top and then into parameters you can chose B&W and then change the toning effect.

I appreciate having control over the final outcome of an image when I shoot in RAW but I wanted to shoot a B&W photo to save me changing it later as my PC is steam driven.


----------



## theinvisiblecity (Feb 22, 2006)

it really makes more sense to shoot in color and convert in Photoshop to have control over it....your camera will choose the shades of grey mathematically and it rarely looks like true b&w....it can be nice however to view it on the preview screen in b&w in order to see the image how it will eventually be, to assist in composition etc...


----------



## theinvisiblecity (Feb 22, 2006)

haha!!!......steam driven.....love it


----------



## bobaab (Feb 23, 2006)

doenoe said:
			
		

> you can shoot B&W and sepia with the 350D? i got one and i never knew it could do that. Gotta read the manual sometime i guess.



yea it's under Parameters.

Using the B&W mode w/ the 350D results in a really light B&W picture.  I usually take my color picture and use Photoshop to bring out contrast in the color picture, then convert to Grayscale.  Then I mess with Curves..that's what I do at least.  I'm not the best Photoshop user out there so I'm sure there are other, and most likely better, ways of doing it.


----------



## doenoe (Feb 23, 2006)

wow, the things you learn in here.
But ill probably wont use it alot. I do it all in PS.


----------



## Rob (Feb 23, 2006)

Use Wally's action! That's the best I've found for B&W and Sepia.

Rob


----------



## Viajero (Feb 23, 2006)

Personally, I would'nt use the cameras built-in sepia and B&W photo colors. I have heard things that it can reduce quality. Also, the image might look better in color, but if not, you can change it to B&W or Sepia, whatever you want!


----------



## cbay (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes I have a 350D and Im sure you can do this, but photoshop is always the way for me as its just so much easier than changing the settings each time, as i do weddings and you cant decide on what type of colour you want there and then but at a later date people want different colours therefore you can choose it in photoshop.


----------



## JonK (Feb 23, 2006)

photoshop all the way for this stuff...jus shoot it in colour and have at it in PS.
mikes right...if yer gonna put out thousands for the right gear don't you also want to have complete control after the fact as well?
Letting the camera do it for you is like buying the best film cam then handing your roll to a one hour lab and taking what you get.
i know there's a steep learning curve to PS but the results are deffo worth the effort.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 23, 2006)

One of the hidden costs of digital is a computer that will handle your files.  Until last fall, my home PC was all but useless for editing photos...and RAW files?  Fergitaboutit.

Sounds like you will have to add some more coal to your steam powered PC or look for a new(er) one.


----------



## JonK (Feb 23, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> One of the hidden costs of digital is a computer that will handle your files.  Until last fall, my home PC was all but useless for editing photos...and RAW files?  Fergitaboutit.
> 
> Sounds like you will have to add some more coal to your steam powered PC or look for a new(er) one.


I had the same problem...everytime I connected my 20D the old warhorse took a nosedive.
Powermac solved that problem....for a price$$$ 
I'm happy tho


----------



## Guinness (Feb 24, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> One of the hidden costs of digital is a computer that will handle your files. Until last fall, my home PC was all but useless for editing photos...and RAW files? Fergitaboutit.
> 
> Sounds like you will have to add some more coal to your steam powered PC or look for a new(er) one.


 Tell me about it... I'm looking into upgrading the RAM memory, if that doesn't help I might have to upset the bank manager a little more and get a new one. :mrgreen:


----------

